# Let's Be Neighborly-----Show us your front door.   OK Me First



## Lon




----------



## Lon

I forgot to include my doormat----Show yours if you have one.


----------



## Katybug

My cell phone has a glitch, but I can tell you the front door to my condo looks very similar to your without the nice décor you have.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I don't have a picture but this mat would be good!!&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## squatting dog

summer (Florida) and winter (Arkansas) doors.


----------



## squatting dog

Forgot the floor mat.  
Well used.


----------



## Pappy

Florida room door. We seldom use the house door.


----------



## squatting dog

Pappy, that looks mighty inviting.


----------



## helenbacque

Is this the senior citizen version of that popular old game - 'I'll show you mine if you show me yours'?  Mine is standard issue just as it was then.  No embellishment.


----------



## NancyNGA

The door on my screened front porch---home made.  Sliding.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Welcome, but you have to get past the doorman.


----------



## AprilT

As much as I have on file, my front door, well at least you can see the knocker.  



Since I had to go get the last of my laundry out of the dryer I decided to snap this and 
then an outside patio door of the of the lot.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

AprilT said:


> As much as I have on file, my front door, well at least you can see the knocker.



Oh my, April!!  As a nasty old man you bring back memories from the '60s and a record by, wasn't it, Rusty Warren.  (How did this old mind ever dig that name up when I can't remember who I met yesterday!!)  The record was a party record called "Knockers up".  Be really careful who you show your "knockers" to!!!!

I'll try to take a shot of our front door and post it soon.


----------



## Pappy

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Oh my, April!!  As a nasty old man you bring back memories from the '60s and a record by, wasn't it, Rusty Warren.  (How did this old mind ever dig that name up when I can't remember who I met yesterday!!)  The record was a party record called "Knockers up".  Be really careful who you show your "knockers" to!!!!
> 
> I'll try to take a shot of our front door and post it soon.



Grumpy.....back in the 60s, my wife and I went to Lake George, NY for a weekend. Rusty Warren was playing in the lounge of a bar we went to. I think it was called the Kon Tiki. I never laughed so hard in my life. She put on a hell of a show and was very talented.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My front door with the rocker I just finished this spring. I had some extra bricks so 
I made planters out of them. I lined them with screen wire and then added soil. I can only plant Marigolds because the deer eat everything else.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Nothing fancy, but it's home.


----------



## Shalimar

Very nice. Love the bird bath.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My front door with the rocker I just finished this spring. View attachment 40267I had some extra bricks so
> I made planters out of them. I lined them with screen wire and then added soil. I can only plant Marigolds because the deer eat everything else.


Wow! You are so talented.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Shalimar said:


> Very nice. Love the bird bath.



Has a big chunk out of one side where it didn't survive a grandkid's sense of "let's see if this will tip over".  Lucky he wasn't hurt as the top is extremely heavy.  We've been in this home 18 years and brought the bird bath with us when we moved there.  We've probably had it close to 25 years.  Lots of generations of birds have used it for a "splash park".


----------



## Shalimar

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Has a big chunk out of one side where it didn't survive a grandkid's sense of "let's see if this will tip over".  Lucky he wasn't hurt as the top is extremely heavy.  We've been in this home 18 years and brought the bird bath with us when we moved there.  We've probably had it close to 25 years.  Lots of generations of birds have used it for a "splash park".


What a lovely piece of history. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Gary O'

I made ours






started here





added on


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Nothing fancy, but it's home.
> 
> View attachment 40269



A PM mentioned the bay window.  It's a long story!  We had a simply picture window for years.  Probably 5 years ago, or so, I was cleaning winter growth out of the rock landscaping in front of the house.  Got it all out in the grass and decided to mulch it with the lawn mower.  "Stupid is as stupid does!"  Yep!  Evidently, I had a rock or two in with the grass clumps.  The mower sent a rock dead center of the picture window.  Don't think that didn't initiate some interesting "comments" from the wife!!!!  We got some estimates and found we could replace the picture window with the bay window for very little dollars more.  Wife loves it.  Dog loves it even more!!!  The dog spend hours upon hours laying on the window ledge sleeping or protecting us from rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## Jackie22

I did the same thing with a weed eater, I was a good 20' away....shattered my patio door into a zillion pieces and in order to match the other patio door cost me $400.

Nice home Grumpy.


----------



## jumpdawg




----------



## SifuPhil

My front door -



I don't seem to get as many Jehovah Witnesses as I used to ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

SifuPhil said:


> My front door -
> 
> View attachment 43228



The rest of the story!!!


----------



## Lara

Not everyone has a waterfall gracing their front door . I'm marveling at how you all take meticulous care of your front doors. Time for me to clean the gutters but it's Fall...soon it will be full again. "And the beat goes on, and the beat goes on...ladi-dadi-dee, ladi-dadi-doh"
The joys of home ownership :rain:


----------



## SifuPhil

Lara said:


> Not everyone has a waterfall gracing their front door . I'm marveling at how you all take meticulous care of your front doors. Time for me to clean the gutters but it's Fall...soon it will be full again. "And the beat goes on, and the beat goes on...ladi-dadi-dee, ladi-dadi-doh"
> The joys of home ownership :rain:



You could always just tell people that you live in _Falling Water II_ by Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## Pete

In winter up in Alaska my front door is hidden behind that blue tarp. I enclosed a small (arctic entryway) and close it off with a tarp, after all at 30-40 below one has to buffer the cold from your real front door. Second photo is inside the entry with my two 'refrigerators' the two blue ice chests.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Pete, your door reminds me of when I lived near Eagle Lake (Calif) for a while. I remember temperatures of "only" about 10 or 12 below, though, except we did have a cold snap that dropped overnight temps to 23 below (if I remember right), and huge swatches of the lake froze over. Fortunately, I had chopped plenty of wood and kindling, and the propane supply tank (outdoors) was working fine. Can't say the same for my car. All you could do on those days is hunker down and eat good...after shoveling off the roof and hauling in wood, etc, of course.


----------



## Pete

Luckily for me being so far from town, 65 miles one way, my truck never failed and started at temp's down to -24, but usually when it was -20 or so I started my generator and plugged the truck in to warm it up for about half and hour. After a decade of living there I became quite proficient at 'hunkering down' having a coffee and watching the snow fall out the cabin window.


----------



## AZ Jim

Would I kid you?


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Pete said:


> Luckily for me being so far from town, 65 miles one way, my truck never failed and started at temp's down to -24, but usually when it was -20 or so I started my generator and plugged the truck in to warm it up for about half and hour. After a decade of living there I became quite proficient at 'hunkering down' having a coffee and watching the snow fall out the cabin window.



My luck was having helpful neighbors. There were only three who lived there year-round, and we were spread out over only about 2 acres. They taught me what to do when temps were expected to dip that low, and a lot of other stuff, too.


----------



## Shalimar

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 43345
> 
> Would I kid you?


Do you hold guided tours?


----------



## Shalimar

Pete said:


> In winter up in Alaska my front door is hidden behind that blue tarp. I enclosed a small (arctic entryway) and close it off with a tarp, after all at 30-40 below one has to buffer the cold from your real front door. Second photo is inside the entry with my two 'refrigerators' the two blue ice chests.
> View attachment 43310View attachment 43311


Very cool. Garfield is an excellent touch. Lulz. If I may ask, how large is your cabin?


----------



## Pete

*16x24 with the interior open to a loft. The photograph is of shows most of the first floor except where the kitchen and heater are located.
*


----------



## SifuPhil

Pete said:


> *16x24 with the interior open to a loft. The photograph is of shows most of the first floor except where the kitchen and heater are located.
> *
> View attachment 43374



Beautiful man-cave!


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pete

I don't know if I could call it gorgeous but I did call it home for 14 years and with it 65 miles away from the nearest store or phone I had everything I needed right there.


----------



## Shalimar

Pete said:


> I don't know if I could call it gorgeous but I did call it home for 14 years and with it 65 miles away from the nearest store or phone I had everything I needed right there.


Do you no longer live there? I thought you were visiting your family temporarily.


----------



## Pete

*Phil that's a good description, I did have everything I needed being so far, (65 miles one way), from the nearest civilization.  Even my kitchen area was 'man cave' friendly with it ultra modern 'Coleman' stove that I used for 14 years ((actually that's my second one)) and my up to date water system, (5 gal water jugs). 
*


*...and in the loft where I slept across from my bed was the 'bridge' of my starship where I spent most of my time writing for my blog, editing Alaskan DVD's and talking on my ham radio's.


*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pete

Severe snow storm winter of 2015-2016 and was trapped in my cabin for two weeks because of physical limitations. Moved to Texas in the spring of 2016 for more extensive medical care but hate it. Yes there is the grand-kids and my son but the heat and crush of civilization has me moving back home after this lease expires spring of 2018.


----------



## Shalimar

Pete said:


> Severe snow storm winter of 2015-2016 and was trapped in my cabin for two weeks because of physical limitations. Moved to Texas in the spring of 2016 for more extensive medical care but hate it. Yes there is the grand-kids and my son but the heat and crush of civilization has me moving back home after this lease expires spring of 2018.


I imagine it will be a great relief for you to return to the Alaska you love. Will you be returning to your cabin?


----------



## Shalimar

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 43417


Beautiful Rose.


----------



## Pete

No for some reason after 20 years and over thelast fewon the homestead we grew to the point that we never even talked so I am looking for a new "cabin in the woods".


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 43417




very pretty


----------



## maggiemae

Well, it's Fall...what can I say?


----------



## RadishRose

Maggie, it's lovely!


----------



## Shalimar

maggiemae said:


> Well, it's Fall...what can I say?View attachment 43482


Beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar

Pete said:


> No for some reason after 20 years and over the last few on the homestead we grew to the point that we never even talked so I am looking for a new "cabin in the woods".


Best of luck in finding a new cabin.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful! I just love those long windows.


----------



## Paige of Times

Before we moved in.


----------



## needshave

Exterior in state of total restoration, Circa 1850.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Not the most stylish, but bear in mind that the house is almost 200 years old. (the door is new).  The front door is not often used here.  Friends, family, delivery people and neighbours  will all use the back door.


----------



## hollydolly

Great to see where some of you live... Capt, I know those types of cottages very well , they are in many villages in Scotland. My very first house here in England was like that but the front door was on the canal towpath... Do you have a large kitchen conservatory at the back.? .we did...


----------



## Capt Lightning

No Hollydolly, my house has a rather chequered past.  It seems that it was originally a shop and house and was extensively re-modelled in 1896.  Its layout is rather quirky and originally had the kitchen / living room + range cooker at the front.  
Over the years it was changed and the kitchen moved to the back.  I would like to have added a conservatory, but the construction and location of the doors would have made that difficult.  Here is the present kitchen obviously taken round Christmas.  Excuse the mess !!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes I understand Capt... I've known houses to have been altered from shops.. just as you describe... BTW...you have my Stove... exactly the same colour too..


----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


> I don't have a picture but this mat would be good!!&#55357;&#56838;
> View attachment 40124


I could never have a doormat. It would blow away here in Kansas. LOL


----------



## Keesha

Our doormat


----------



## old medic

Well this is how we bought it....


----------



## Lewkat

Don't know how well you can see it, but double doors, wood bottoms, glass tops.


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> Don't know how well you can see it, but double doors, wood bottoms, glass tops.


Do you live in a manor?


----------



## Lewkat

Keesha said:


> Do you live in a manor?


It is a Senior Living Community with individual apartments.  Today, many are in need of assistance and we have staff to handle that, but those of us who are independent do our own thing.  Several married retirees also live here.  Our dog is community owned, but since I was asked to train her, she thinks she belongs to me.  Since I will be moving soon, I am training her to socialize with everyone and act as a therapy dog.  She's a smart lass, so she will be fine.  Question is, will I?


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> It is a Senior Living Community with individual apartments.  Today, many are in need of assistance and we have staff to handle that, but those of us who are independent do our own thing.  Several married retirees also live here.  Our dog is community owned, but since I was asked to train her, she thinks she belongs to me.  Since I will be moving soon, I am training her to socialize with everyone and act as a therapy dog.  She's a smart lass, so she will be fine.  Question is, will I?


It looks well cared for. It’s great that you have a community dog. They enjoy having a purpose just like humans do and it’s a proven fact that dogs can be great therapy for us in all ages of life. 
I’m sure you’ll be fine. You seem to have a good plan in action.


----------



## Lewkat

Thanks, Keesha.  I am moving to the same type of community, but just a couple of miles from my son's home and that ocean you see behind me in my photo.  Can't wait.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My front door with the rocker I just finished this spring. View attachment 40267I had some extra bricks so
> I made planters out of them. I lined them with screen wire and then added soil. I can only plant Marigolds because the deer eat everything else.


Very nice hard-scaping, Ruth!  I like that you matched the rocker and door trim color - very effective!


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> Thanks, Keesha.  I am moving to the same type of community, but just a couple of miles from my son's home and that ocean you see behind me in my photo.  Can't wait.


That’s lovely. There’s nothing quite like the smell and the sound of the ocean. Even if you aren’t in the water itself, it’s still very pleasurable and relaxing. My parents are in a wonderful home which they like that’s right beside one of the Great Lakes. It’s not quite the same but still lovely. It’s great that you are near your son. Being near  loved ones is priceless.


----------



## Em in Ohio

old medic said:


> Well this is how we bought it....
> View attachment 109602


Not much of a door view, but I grew up with a well just like that and the chimney is awesome!


----------



## JustBonee

My private hideaway  ..


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Thanks, Keesha.  I am moving to the same type of community, but just a couple of miles from my son's home and that ocean you see behind me in my photo.  Can't wait.


I am very interested in learning a bit more about what life is really like for the people who live in thes communities. I have visited a very nice one in Washington State in the area wher my son lives and where my daughter plans to retire in a few years. Based on my visit, I concluded that living there where one monthly payment covers all meals in a nice dining room, cleaning and linen service. I also don't want my wife living alone in this big house with all the upkeep if I have to leave the planet.

The facility calendar of events indicates that all meals are now being delivered to the apartments and that social activities have been suspended because of the virus.
Is your community dealing with the virus the same way?
Do you have a common dining room? When I ate lunch at the one I am interested in, the food was delicious.
Overall, do you enjoy living there? I believe that my wife would be very happy living like that, especially after she gets into her 80's. My wife was not with me on that trip, but I really enjoyed talking to the residents.
Several of the ladies were adamant that we should move when we are both still healthy and that it is really tough on women to handle this all on their own while grieving. Would that be your opinion as well?
Any guidance you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## peramangkelder

I would love an Opening Fairy Door like this one....maybe put it against the door to my Craft Room 
I must take a photo of our real front door and sidelight and post it here


----------



## old medic

Em in Ohio said:


> Not much of a door view, but I grew up with a well just like that and the chimney is awesome!


Thanks  Em.... The Chimney is basically the only reason we didn,t just burn it down.
The door view is the boarded up garage... I helped build the garage addition back in the mid 80s.. 
We have slowly been getting it done... concrete floor and doors and power returned....


----------



## squatting dog

old medic said:


> Well this is how we bought it....
> View attachment 109602


Sighting down the ridge, and what foundation I can see, I'd say that house has good bones.   Just the kind of project we'd love.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Oh my, April!!  As a nasty old man you bring back memories from the '60s and a record by, wasn't it, Rusty Warren.  (How did this old mind ever dig that name up when I can't remember who I met yesterday!!)  The record was a party record called "Knockers up".  Be really careful who you show your "knockers" to!!!!
> 
> I'll try to take a shot of our front door and post it soon.


Ditto for me, too!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I didn't get the entire door because I was snapping the flowers but you can see that we have a large window and black door. This is the front entrance to our building. I live in the back on the courtyard side.


----------



## katlupe

This is my actual front door into my apartment. Including my door mat.


----------



## Pinky

Outdoor entrance to my condo:


----------



## peppermint

Home


----------



## Sassycakes

*This is our house now, we're living here about  a year and a half. As you can tell it as taken at Christmas time.*


----------



## RadishRose

Very nice!


----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


> *This is our house now, we're living here about  a year and a half. As you can tell it as taken at Christmas time.*
> View attachment 111710


Love it....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Top is the front door... bottom is the one most people use


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 112060View attachment 112061
> Top is the front door... bottom is the one most people use


that's really pretty, I like that a lot....  what does the sign say, by the back door ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> that's really pretty, I like that a lot....  what does the sign say, by the back door ?




@hollydolly  "Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass; it's about learning to dance in the rain."


----------



## peramangkelder

This is a Unicorn Fairy Door....wouldn't you like one just in case?
I have one in my Craft Room


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 112111
> This is a Unicorn Fairy Door....wouldn't you like one just in case?
> I have one in my Craft Room


I can't help but lose myself in this picture. The dream of being able to revisit my past has always been something that's remained close to my heart. Childhood memories are both happy and sad for me, because I feel our childhood years don't last long enough.


----------



## Sunny




----------



## Pinky

Sunny said:


> View attachment 112794


Nothing there!


----------



## Sunny

Pinky, that's strange!  On my screen the two pictures I attached show up loud and clear.  I wonder what's the problem.


----------



## Pinky

Sunny said:


> View attachment 112801


Love the entrance to your building, and your door wreath, Sunny


----------



## Sunny

That door wreath thing has become kind of a joke in my building. My floor has become famous for the fancy door decorations many of the residents like to hang on them. They get changed throughout the year, to reflect the season, holidays, etc.  Some of them are homemade by those who are good with crafts, some are bought from Michael's and similar stores. (I mostly do that.) 

Of course, not everybody decorates their door, but many do. It's really fun.

P.S. Your condo building looks similar to mine!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Lon said:


> View attachment 40112


This is in an independent living, right?  I ask because, I have visited relatives and seen adorable front doors in the hallway!  And I love to decorate so this makes me look forward to this!


----------



## needshave

needshave said:


> View attachment 49458
> 
> View attachment 49459
> 
> Exterior in state of total restoration, Circa 1850.


I have got the front porch/entrance finished. Made new spindles and hand rails for the porch, new floor wood and new skirt spindles. Thought you might like to see the finished front door entrance...


----------



## PamfromTx

Not good photos.  Was emphasizing on wreath and door mat last Christmas.  I don't think I've ever taken a photo of the front door!


----------



## Lewkat

Pecos said:


> I am very interested in learning a bit more about what life is really like for the people who live in thes communities. I have visited a very nice one in Washington State in the area wher my son lives and where my daughter plans to retire in a few years. Based on my visit, I concluded that living there where one monthly payment covers all meals in a nice dining room, cleaning and linen service. I also don't want my wife living alone in this big house with all the upkeep if I have to leave the planet.
> 
> The facility calendar of events indicates that all meals are now being delivered to the apartments and that social activities have been suspended because of the virus.
> Is your community dealing with the virus the same way?
> Do you have a common dining room? When I ate lunch at the one I am interested in, the food was delicious.
> Overall, do you enjoy living there? I believe that my wife would be very happy living like that, especially after she gets into her 80's. My wife was not with me on that trip, but I really enjoyed talking to the residents.
> Several of the ladies were adamant that we should move when we are both still healthy and that it is really tough on women to handle this all on their own while grieving. Would that be your opinion as well?
> Any guidance you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


Yes, Pecos.  We haven't even begun phase one while everyone else is now it phase 4  or 5.


----------



## bowmore

Adding the contrasting corbels made it look great, along with the contrasting stripes


----------



## fmdog44

Seems no one has a front porch big enough for the entire family to sit out on and enjoy the nice weather. I grew up in a house that had not only a wide front porch but it wrapped around on side of the house as well. Few new homes built provide a front porch and a large back yard for the kids to play. I see many expensive homes like lawyers or doctors would own in my area that have no back yards and very small front yards. Sad.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fmdog44 said:


> Seems no one has a front porch big enough for the entire family to sit out on and enjoy the nice weather. I grew up in a house that had not only a wide front porch but it wrapped around on side of the house as well. Few new homes built provide a front porch and a large back yard for the kids to play. I see many expensive homes like lawyers or doctors would own in my area that have no back yards and very small front yards. Sad.


So true.

I recall double, triple, even quadruple lots when I was growing up, and even the most basic of city lots were large. Lots of green yardage for children to play freely, wrap-around porches, verandas that encompassed the entire width of houses, and lots of privacy.


----------



## Lewkat

It seems that if there is the least bit of space, someone will build something on it.  Sad.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lewkat said:


> It seems that if there is the least bit of space, someone will build something on it.  Sad.


That's what happened to so many of the old double, triple, and quadruple lots that I remember as a young child. Homes right beside one another now, no yards, no privacy, no traditional, classic looks. Not even sad, just downright disheartening and even maddening, because it's been done by greedy homeowners.

If it can be sold, subdivided, or split... "_how much can I make_", seems to be the general mentality nowadays. Few seem to care about preserving the natural beauty of a beautiful old double (or more) city lot. Myself, I'm all about preservation.


----------



## Kayelle

bowmore said:


> Adding the contrasting corbels made it look great, along with the contrasting stripes View attachment 126598


We really love our front porch, and the custom porch sign.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

peppermint said:


> Home


I think it's so cool that you have a gazebo. I love them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lewkat said:


> Don't know how well you can see it, but double doors, wood bottoms, glass tops.


The picture enlarges when clicked on. It looks beautiful...like a very nice place to live..


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 40145 Florida room door. We seldom use the house door.


room door?


----------



## JonDouglas

We live in a carriage house addition.  This is the front door.


----------



## JustBonee

my house front door,   before moving to my  present  apt.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> It seems that if there is the least bit of space, someone will build something on it.  Sad.


yep that's what happens here, and with such limited space and homes crammed in everywhere cheek by jowl..it makes no sense to keep accepting immigrants, when we don't have anywhere to house them nor the infrastructure to provide for them..it's nuts!


----------



## Verisure




----------



## Autumn72

AprilT said:


> As much as I have on file, my front door, well at least you can see the knocker.
> 
> View attachment 40245
> 
> Since I had to go get the last of my laundry out of the dryer I decided to snap this and
> then an outside patio door of the of the lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40253


Looks familiar a Pleasant Street Assistant living type where I am .....not living.


----------



## win231




----------



## Verisure

win231 said:


>


Fort Boyard or Devil's Island?


----------



## horseless carriage

We needed a few provisions this morning, coming back from the store I saw the sunlight on the River Avon. 
There are nine rivers which go by the name of Avon situated within Great Britain. The name Avon, comes from the Brythonic language and stems from the word for river, which is _abona_. Our Avon is referred to as the Hampshire Avon.
This view is not exactly our front door, but does it matter?


----------



## Pappy

That’s beautiful horseless. You are close to the river. Does it ever give you flood problems?


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> That’s beautiful horseless. You are close to the river. Does it ever give you flood problems?


It's about fifteen feet above the water level. The foundations are four, reinforced concrete stilts, each set into a concrete foundation of their own. The biggest risk is not so much flooding, as erosion. A dramatic flood probably wouldn't reach the floor level of the house because on the opposite river bank are vast open spaces that are used for recreation, but double up as flood plains when the river rises.

Following a flood the subsiding waters can take the earthworks away with it. That's why the house sits on those reinforced stilts. If you took away all the earth and river it would look like the house is sitting on a giant dining table.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We needed a few provisions this morning, coming back from the store I saw the sunlight on the River Avon.
> There are nine rivers which go by the name of Avon situated within Great Britain. The name Avon, comes from the Brythonic language and stems from the word for river, which is _abona_. Our Avon is referred to as the Hampshire Avon.
> This view is not exactly our front door, but does it matter?
> 
> View attachment 167980


it's lovely... but it's supposed to be a picture of YOUr front door......


----------



## RadishRose

from my door


----------



## Paco Dennis

20 years old.


----------



## Verisure

The photo deadline expires at midnight tonight. So far the standing is ..... 

Most neighbourly: post #1 
Most inviting: post #21 
Most pretentious: ..... the judges are still out.


----------



## hollydolly

Verisure said:


> The photo deadline expires at midnight tonight. So far the standing is .....
> 
> Most neighbourly: post #1
> Most inviting: post #21
> Most pretentious: ..... the judges are still out.


Most of them are very different and I like all of them... they all bring a smile to my face, ..lovely...


----------



## Verisure

Paco Dennis said:


> 20 years old.
> 
> View attachment 167997


Mid-Missoura?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Verisure said:


> Mid-Missoura?


Yes a re Bob!

You, 211 36 Malmö, Sweden?


----------



## Verisure

Paco Dennis said:


> Yes a re Bob!
> 
> You, 211 36 Malmö, Sweden?


Very close. Only a digit or two off to protect my identity.


----------



## PamfromTx

You can't really see the front door.  Best pic I have of our beautiful mansion.

lol


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 168114
> 
> You can't really see the front door.  Best pic I have of our beautiful mansion.
> 
> lol


LOL, did this house come with a pointed hat and a broom?


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> LOL, did this house come with a pointed hat and a broom?


And a black cat too!


----------



## PamfromTx

And here's our summer home; no door though.  lol


----------



## oslooskar

It's dark here right now so this photo will have to do.


----------



## Myquest55

After the house was painted, I wanted to do the front door. It was between a deep coral or this. DH chose this one and, turns out, a neighbor, two doors down, painted theirs coral! I wish every house on the street would do a bright front door! I love it!


----------



## NewRetire18

Funny thing I just discovered. I tried to take a good picture of my front door, but it turns out that no matter how much lipstick I put on it...it's still a pig!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly

LOL..at the bunny rabbit warning sign...


----------

